# HR10-250 manual hacking and network drivers



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

I followed the same basic instructions to hack my HR10-250 as I did for my other Dtivo's - http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html

When I plugged it back in after step 20 it came up fine but a known working FA120 would not work with it. My guess is that I needed to enable network drivers somewhere but for the life of me could not find where (yes i did search).

It was getting late and I wanted to get some sleep so i I finally gave up and used the zipper instead and it's now working perfectly.

However, I'd still like to know what i should have done to get the network drivers loaded.

Thank You


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

that guide isn't for anything except hacking 6.2
I didn't include instructions for a HD Tivo because I don't have one.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

I completely understand that this was not written for an HR10-250 and I was following the steps on my own accord because based on my own research (*and I could be 100% wrong* ) it looked like it would work.

My question is really what is necessary to get the network drivers working on an HR10-250. I included the other info so that anyone responding would know what else it did to the unit - nothing more.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> I completely understand that this was not written for an HR10-250 and I was following the steps on my own accord because based on my own research (*and I could be 100% wrong* ) it looked like it would work.
> 
> My question is really what is necessary to get the network drivers working on an HR10-250. I included the other info so that anyone responding would know what else it did to the unit - nothing more.


Use the zipper on your HR10-250 and you won't have to worry about drivers. The stock drivers on an HR10-250 will work fine with a FA120. You just need insmod the proper drivers in your author file, and set up networking with ifconfig statements. The zipper does all this for you.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Thank you for the info. 

Yes, I did finally use the zipped becasue I didn't want to mess around with it any more and the zipper worked perfectly. I was trying to do it manually becasue i wanted to understand the process better (I'm a linux virgin). While running the zipper works great I really don't learn anything from going that route. 

Looking at my zippered unit now I see the following two lines at the end of my author file but no ifconfig. I assume these are the stock drivers.

insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o

In any case you have definitely given me some info to look into.
thank you


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

My bad - I now see the rest or the author file with the ipconfig line as well as what i assume is another driver.

insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o


Note to self...Don't use the telnet windows scroll bar.


----------

